# Article: Hypnotherapy as a treatment for IBS



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

"Hypnotherapy as a treatment for IBS" http://ibscrohns.about.com/health/ibscrohn...y/aa041901a.htm Interesting article on Gut Directed Hypnotherapy, also dispells some myths of hypnotherapy (loosing control), and describes the sensation of hypnotherapy (by Ken Steinmetz, MHRS, CHT as feeling like "in the morning when you hit the snooze button on your alarm, and you are aware of yourself lying in your bed with eyes closed, not quite asleep, but not quite awake either"). Also a section on finding a hypnotherapist near you.Susan


----------

